# 410 FEL Capacity



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone here might know the capacity ( CU Feet ) of the 410 FEL ? I have been searching but cant seem to find it.Just curious as to what % of a yard is in a full bucket. Thanks !


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

A "full bucket" Is a pretty subjective quantity There is more soft dirt than, say water, but if you're talking the capacity of a level loaded bucket, the calculation is simple math.
Depth times height times length, divided by 2. Measure in inches and divide your answer by 1728 (cubic inches in a cubic foot). If the back of the bucket is curved, you'll be close, but a bit low in your numbers.


----------



## Border (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Ernie. I did the math and it comes out to about .3 yards a level bucket. I spoke to a salesman at the local JD dealer today and he said the bucket holds between a 1/4 and a 1/3 yard so sounds right. I figure if I have a heaping bucket its about 1/3 yard. I was just curious. Thanks again !


----------

